

Build something people Need, not Want - repos
http://azad.org/2011/build-something-people-need-not-want

======
kelu124
Hey! Got your point, and agree. Just for the sake of the exercise, I’ll just
reverse the viewing lense. 1) Let’s say I’m living in a 3rd world country (not
in a war/famine/disaster situation) . Do you think what I want to buy is
_always_ what I need to buy? Wouldn’t I get frustrated that people offer me
what they think I need when I’d like to get access to what I want? I’d maybe
say, let them take care of themselves first ! and 2) It gets to the second
point: I invite you to look for “Design for the First World: The Rest Saving
the West”. It raises good questions. -- IMHO, the problem is in defining what
people NEED without being condescending, and still allowing freedom of choice
(and wherever it’s in developed countries or not, we still have 3rd world
everywhere, isn’t it?).

Just my 2 cents ^^

------
hrabago
It depends on what your motivation is. Are you trying to feed your family (or
buy a fancy car), or are you trying to change the world?

“Only a life lived for others is a life worth while.” – Albert Einstein

Again, you need to qualify this. As a young developer who just graduated from
college (or still attending one), you might be full of hope of changing the
world and making it a better place. Your idea of "life lived for others" might
be helping people who need clean water.

A person with a few years of experience out in the real world, or with a kid
or two, "others" for you might be your wife and kids.

~~~
mrleinad
Why do you think one thing excludes the other? Why do you imply that helping
others is "outside the real world"?

I´m single, but my experience with people I know tells me otherwise, unless of
course your wife doesn´t share the same desire of helping others, in which
case I´d say you married the wrong woman for you.

You don´t need to move to Africa or India to help others. The "others" might
be on your same neighbourhood. And thus, helping "others", you end up helping
yourself AND your family. You just need to broaden your definition of
"others".

~~~
hrabago
They don't necessarily exclude one another, but they certainly can. Whether it
matters to you or not depends on what your definition of "others" is, which is
what I was trying to point out.

------
mrleinad
Couldn't agree more.

Living in Argentina, it´s difficult for me to find a market for an iPhone app,
or to try to make money out of a web application. However, there are lots of
unsolved problems here, some of which may be addressed with software. The only
difference is that it´s much more harder to monetize them. However, I think
the extra incentive for me comes in the form of good karma, and building
myself a reputation.

------
thekevan
I am reminded of the old adage, "Make aspirin, not vitamins."

------
AznHisoka
Sometimes building what people need leads to friction. People need to eat
healthy, but they opt for fast food because it satisfies their taste buds and
gives them pleasure.

------
jaequery
we all need money. now i'm all for anyone helping to solve that.

------
mthreat
You say AirBNB isn't making a dent in the universe, but then you say people
_need_ shelter. I think AirBNB (and even before AirBNB, couchsurfing.org) is
making a dent in the universe.

